# help



## laochra (Oct 18, 2011)

Can someone give me a list of rims I need once I root?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't recommend spinners anymore, they are so 2009.

Click on the developet heading and you'll see the roms. It all depends what version you are running.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

miui is the only one you need: fastest, cleanest, easiest to customize, hell, there is absolutely NO WAY you can run out of customizations available to this ROM!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've always had bad experiances with miui every time I've tried it. So I vote CM7 :wink2:


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> I've always had bad experiances with miui every time I've tried it. So I vote CM7 :wink2:


Even the latest one? Did you install it correctly? Its beast


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Even the latest one? Did you install it correctly? Its beast


No, was either one or two versions before the latest. Installed correctly & such, evem did a fresh sbf. The problem I had was I tried to use the 2G/3G toggle feature & everything started force closing constantly. Reversing the toggle didn't fox it either... I got frustrated & flashed cm7. The end. I'll have to try it again sometime.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> No, was either one or two versions before the latest. Installed correctly & such, evem did a fresh sbf. The problem I had was I tried to use the 2G/3G toggle feature & everything started force closing constantly. Reversing the toggle didn't fox it either... I got frustrated & flashed cm7. The end. I'll have to try it again sometime.


Do the latest  Trust me.


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Do the latest  Trust me.


Agreed, I've tested out pretty much all of the available DX ROMs. MIUI is my favorite so far. Although, I have seen a few threads regarding CM7 vs MIUI. I think the majority picked CM7.


----------



## Scottbg1 (Aug 10, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I don't recommend spinners anymore, they are so 2009.
> 
> Click on the developet heading and you'll see the roms. It all depends what version you are running.


Lol
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\"Jordan8\" said:


> No, was either one or two versions before the latest. Installed correctly & such, evem did a fresh sbf. The problem I had was I tried to use the 2G/3G toggle feature & everything started force closing constantly. Reversing the toggle didn\'t fox it either... I got frustrated & flashed cm7. The end. I\'ll have to try it again sometime.


I had that issue to so I went to cm7. Stuck miui in boot manager, right next to stock


----------

